# Looking for a place to deer hunt in Central/Southeast Ohio



## deerhunt (Oct 22, 2010)

Been looking for a place to deer hunt for years now. I am a responsable hunter and so is my dad we are looking for private property to hunt. We are not trophy hunters we just like to get out in the woods and try our luck even if that means taking a doe or a small buck its all a trophy to us. Thanks for your time and we will be willing to help the land owner out with chores or pay a little for permission to hunt the property. Thanks again.:!!%


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Some of the best deer hunting is in south/eastern Ohio. A lot is on public land on the good size state parks. Pick up a contour map and study it for a good location. Than go down and scout. Walk at least a mile or more before even considering a hunting spot. Most hunters tend to hunt within the first mile. We have killed tons of deer down south by doing that. Public parks as a rule are under hunted and those that get pressure are usally hunted on the fringe. We try to get to our stands as soon as possible and let the other hunters push them our way. Dont leave the woods to eat at lunch either. We've got some very nice deer at lunch that hunters kickup going to their cars. Good Luck!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I've thought about doing this but I'm concerned with hauling out a deer from two miles into the woods. Do you use a 4 wheeler to haul them out?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well a lot of what we hunt is real steep and roads around the bottom. A lot of times we go down hill if lucky. If not yes we have a 4 wheller and a enclosed trailer we tow. If needed its there if not we throw the deer in to haul back plus all the gear we have.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

cmalinowski said:


> I've thought about doing this but I'm concerned with hauling out a deer from two miles into the woods. Do you use a 4 wheeler to haul them out?


A Deer Cart (or 2) may help you in your situation. Maybe a Winch and Pulley System to hook to the Cart(s) if needed - to lift and lower the Deer over the Hills and Raveens.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

4 wheeler is out of my budget but the deer cart is a good idea, I guess I've seen them but forgot about them. Might look at getting one.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

deer carts work get in the right woods....sometimes not so good.....but anytime you can put a deer on wheels that is a plus....it was easier for us to carry the deer on the cart then try and wheel it through some of the woods, but I have carried 2 deer(1 big,1small) on my cart up a hill with a good path(road)....I made mine and well worth the effort....now I just use the atv on my place,but will take the cart if I go elsewhere (TRC)
that is another thing....put in for the TRC special hunt they do every year in Logan county up by the Honda plants....
I missed it last year, I guess they did it earlier then they used to.....it is now open for bow season too(I guess)youth and gun....not sure how it works now though, and I had found not as good as when they first did it(with the amount of deer seen) the deer have gotten educated in there and leave once the shooting starts????....that used to be the place for them to go to be safe.... during gun season


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ironman, I know what you mean about using the cart as a stretcher. we carried 2 deer out like that last year. Once we got on the trail it was easier to pull the cart but going through the woods it was easier to carry the deer out. 
Also the TRC hunt last year, they did not have a shotgun hunt, bow only last year. Not sure how they are going to do it this year. I was drawn for the bow hunt.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Never tried a cart. When westarted out we dragged them. A lot of work but we hunted with 1-2 other guys. So we would go for a week and if some one got one we all helped. Yes hard but do able. After 4 or 5 years we got 4 wheeler. Also we always hunt 2-3 miles in to avoid other hunters and get to better deer areas. To bad of shape now for even the walk but I sure miss it.


----------

